# Cheater in the wild YouTube kenno7



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys and girls hope you are all well and good? Check out my new work follow me on YouTube kenno7


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

hi again kenno nice painting, what software do you use?
you don't have to post to follow you on youtube every time you can just put a link to your channel in your signature Click here

if you don't know how click show below



Spoiler



click this link

in the box type what you want your signature to say something like "_follow me on youtube_"

select the text then click the hyperlink button above >









paste the link to your channel or a site & click save.

your channel link > https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJyGJk2avdPYfP0Tqoxarzg/videos


----------



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you so much only been doing digital art the last 2 weeks lol but truly loving it and I use iPad Pro with the Apple Pencil and the app is called procreate amazing bit of kit like and sadly I don't know how to but a like so massive kudos for that thank you


----------

